# New computer goes blue screen when installing WoW



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

The new gaming computer I got goes blue screen when trying to install world of warcraft from their online game client. I also tried it in safe mode with networking, which worked for awhile but then also went blue screen at about 35% complete. At restart there was a notepad file from WoW saying GetManifestInfo failed. I have a terabyte of memory and 4gb of ram so that should not be the problem. I am using Windows 7 premium home edition. This computer is new out of the box today...so hopefully we can find a solution to what is wrong.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

It seems this is a common issue, Update adobe flash player.

Disable antivirus and firewall and try again


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I updated adobe flash player, which was already up to date. I disabled windows firewall and my anti-virus software and tried to install again. The WoW client gets to 2% and goes blue screen with stop error 0x0000001e followed by 4 (0x0000000000000000). I am attaching the file from GPU Z, it said the file from CPU Z was invalid, I am unsure how to tell you my PSU...if you need further info let me know.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Info on the stop error
http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/windows-blue-screen-of-death-error-stop-0x0000001e.html

Have you tried running the installer as administrator?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I suggest that you update all your drivers, including your GPU's driver as that may solve the problem.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions but I just going to return this computer to the manufacturer and get a different one. Shouldn't be this many problems with a new computer that is more than qualified to run WoW. Thanks for the help though, and you can close this thread now.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

May I make a suggestion?

If you are able enough, you should put your money into making your own PC (you get so much better hardware for the price) and the Hardware Section of TSF would be more then willing to give you advice and help you find parts.

It is far better then buying a PC and I recommend it unless you really don't want to build one (you could even pay your local PC repair shop guy to build it for you and still be far better off then buying a PC)

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.


----------

